# Post your FreeBSD Desktop!   :3



## RedPhoenix (Aug 17, 2018)

Here's mine on my HP Laptop!   :3   Note the blue Taskbar, and the gold Beastie Menu icon.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 18, 2018)

Thread 8877


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 18, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> Thread 8877


Thank you.      I should have realized that.   XD


----------

